# Toshiba Gigabeat S Series Connection Problems



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey, Im extremely dissapointed with my 60gb toshiba gigabeat s-series.. Its battery life sucks.. It runs out when im not even using it.. 

Anyway.. i went to plug it into my comp today to update the music and something happened.. It loads into the connected screen, then it says done, it then goes back to the device menu... Almost half a second after it goes back into the connected screen, it then says done, then it switches to the device menu!.. This is an endless cycle and my computer wont read it because it wont stay in the "connected" mode...

Whats going on, i've had about my wits end with this stupid device.


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

bump~~~~


----------

